
Tau-PET, not β-amyloid-PET in early Alzheimer's may predict future brain atrophy - bookofjoe
https://stm.sciencemag.org/content/12/524/eaau5732
======
JPLeRouzic
Thanks BookofJoe, your submissions are always very interesting. However there
are some limitation to this study, notably that there are only two times
points per patient if I understand correctly, isn't?

~~~
bookofjoe
True. But it's a start. PET scanning is VERY expensive: I would venture that
the paucity of data points stems from that limitation.

